

A Rise in Wealth for the Wealthy; Declines for the Lower 93% - clicks
http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/2013/04/23/a-rise-in-wealth-for-the-wealthydeclines-for-the-lower-93/

======
Guthur
Not surprising but always worth highlighting.

In my opinion this is the meritocracy Michael Young described.

